

Ask HN: How to save my career at 35 - throwaway009

I&#x27;m 35. I&#x27;ve started a few companies, nothing amazing. Before becoming an entrepreneur I was a network and systems engineer. I enjoyed it, but now no one wants to give me work as a engineer because they think I&#x27;m too senior. I feel stuck at 35 being too young for senior roles in established companies and too experienced for even mid level roles in engineering (though I wouldn&#x27;t mind it).<p>What should I do?
======
esw
Rewrite your resume to de-emphasize the entrepreneurial stuff. Once I changed
my resume to make it look like I was an employee rather than a founder, I got
plenty of traction.

------
visava
I am 41 and immediately get calls for Programming jobs and also as architect
etc. Work with a resume writer.They know how to best present a resume.

------
Peroni
>no one wants to give me work as a engineer because they think I'm too senior.

I read this as "we're afraid that if we offer him a mid-level role as an
engineer, he'll get bored and leave to start another company".

Considering your background, I can see how that would be a common concern so
maybe in the next interview it might be worth blatantly stating that you
really are committed to a full-time engineering role for the next few years.

------
d0m
With experience as an entrepreneur and system engineer, I think you would fit
a senior position perfectly. Don't you think you could teach a thing or two to
younger ones? :-)

Otherwise, I'd suggest pushing daily code on github to show that you still
enjoy hacking and can get shit done. That would be my biggest fear.. Is he
still passionate about coding and debugging stuff?

Also, saying that you are an entrepreneur can be a bit scary for some
employers.. They know that you could leave on a heart beat to start a new
business.

------
SamReidHughes
Are you not in a location where there's a searcher-friendly job market? Have
you exhausted the possible set of places you could work?

------
JSeymourATL
"no one wants to give me work" \-- You're talking to the wrong people (HR
flunkies & recruiters). Zero-in on the true Economic Buyer, a senior executive
or manager who you can help. Linkedin is a good place to build a prospect
list. Reach out and engage them in a conversation.

------
piratebroadcast
Im 33, most people think I'm around 28. Just relax about it, don't talk about
age too much, and maybe dress the part. network, have a pint with people, be
chill, and it'll all work out.

